# Cross Cocker Spaniel/ Staffordshire Bull Terrier



## P2011oppy (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi

Found this Forum whilst I was searching for information on Staffordshire Bull Terriers. My husband and I already have three beautiful cocker spaniels and we are now the proud owners of a 10 week old black cross cocker spaniel/SBT. We love all breeds of dog but to be fair have never considered a SBT. The reason Poppy (named by my grandson) came into our lives is because she was being cruelly treated on the street and my daughter removed her from her owner (who was only interested in getting his lead and collar back). He said the dog was bad - it bites and messes everywhere - mmm!! Anyway, we took her straight to the vets as she had bald parts on her body, an eye infection, the "runs" and needed worming. When all these are cleared up then the vet will administer injections. I have a friend who is involved in a local rehoming centre and she said that they are lovely family dogs - just a lot of bad press out there. Any tips on training? My cockers were very easy to train. Anyone out there with a cross spaniel/SBT? Would love to see pictures of how she is going to look. She has spaniel ears but the stance of a SBT. I have read articles saying that if you want to home a cross SBT then you should have paperwork - why is that? No way am I going to find out anything about her background - not even her birthday. The vet thinks she was born around the end of December so she is having a special day as her birthday - Christmas!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww congrats btw pics are a must  

The papers are I think mainly for staff who look "type" so say a Mastiff x sbt could poss like very much like a pitbull but if she has cocker ears etc I wouldn't worry to much about it


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

What an unusual mix, would love to see some photos.

Not sure on the tips front, my cocker is a stubborn bugger so i would have thought an SBT was easier.

The concern over paperwork is only if the dog could be mistaken for a pitbull and it sounds like yours has enough spanielly qualities not to cause a worry for you


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

P2011oppy said:


> Found this Forum whilst I was searching for information on Staffordshire Bull Terriers. My husband and I already have three beautiful cocker spaniels and we are now the proud owners of a 10 week old black cross cocker spaniel/SBT. We love all breeds of dog but to be fair have never considered a SBT. The reason Poppy (named by my grandson) came into our lives is because she was being cruelly treated on the street and my daughter removed her from her owner (who was only interested in getting his lead and collar back). He said the dog was bad - it bites and messes everywhere - mmm!! Anyway, we took her straight to the vets as she had bald parts on her body, an eye infection, the "runs" and needed worming. When all these are cleared up then the vet will administer injections. I have a friend who is involved in a local rehoming centre and she said that they are lovely family dogs - just a lot of bad press out there. Any tips on training? My cockers were very easy to train. Anyone out there with a cross spaniel/SBT? Would love to see pictures of how she is going to look. She has spaniel ears but the stance of a SBT. I have read articles saying that if you want to home a cross SBT then you should have paperwork - why is that? No way am I going to find out anything about her background - not even her birthday. The vet thinks she was born around the end of December so she is having a special day as her birthday - Christmas!


Awwww well done you!

Can I just say we recently rehomed a now 20 week old staff x godknowswhat from a local rescue centre. There are no papers we have, nothing at all about him as the rescue don't know his back ground.

His mum was a staff and he was born in there, and then rehomed to someone who brought him back when he was 12 weeks because he was chewing and weeing in the house... . I'd love to know what he was chewing as we've not had an inch of damage to our house, and he's left for 4 hours at a time with our older dog!

He's getting more and more staff in his face, and filling out a bit now, so we do actually wonder if he is actually a cross or not. Not sure.

I'd love to see photos though, that sounds like a really strange mix!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Staffies have one thing on their mind, pleasing their owner and getting as much love and attention from people as possible 
so they are easy to train, because they quickly learn what makes the owner smile and fuss them 
They can be dog aggressive, but being brought up with other your dogs and being socialised, with out being overwhelmed, should deter any problems with that.

As for papers, thats just to prove she isnt a pitbull type... but i think with spaniel features, your not going to have a problem lol people will love her floppy ears and staffy smile 

I have a "double devil dog"  SBT x rottweiler.... so if Sailor was to believe everything he read in the papers , he would be mauling kids and dogs left right and centre and my own children would be severly scarred or even dead by now ... but his the totally oppposite, soo friendly and loving, will do anything for a fuss or a gravy bone... he also wants to play with every dog he comes across and gets giddy with excitement when he gets the chance to play and doesnt know what to do with himself lol 

Am sure you will do well with Poppy and she will have a fantastic life with you, I bet she alr4eady knows you saved her from a terrible life and your already her life long best friend :001_wub:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Pic's please  well done for giving this little one a good home


----------



## mummyto3andfurbabies (Jan 26, 2011)

very interestin mix!! well done on rescuin her and i love the name poppy!! piccies pleaseeeeeee


----------



## P2011oppy (Mar 9, 2011)

Well I have good news and sad news. Poppy is doing well but having to go through a course of special baths at the vets because she has a very bad skin condition. Has nearly lost all of her coat but is happy and playful. She will improve but it will take time. The sad news is that I lost my beautiful 14 year old cocker spaniel on Monday. She was very listless on Sunday afternoon and took her to the vets first thing Monday. Her heart was failing and had difficulty breathing. The vet put her on oxygen but as soon as she was taken off it she couldn't cope. It was time to say goodbye - my heart is breaking. For the last year she was deaf and blind but still very active - she followed me everywhere and as soon as I sat down snuggled up to me. I miss her dreadfully. Poppy loved to snuggle against her. This is the bad part of loving pets, I don't believe you grieve any less for your beloved pet as you would a human being.


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

Couldn't just read and run.

I am so sorry for your loss, my heart goes out to you.

Poppy looks gorgeous by the way, we have a staff x ??? and he has been very easy to train, and as others have said he is very keen to please and can be trained with treats or toys.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a 2 year old staff bitch and she is one of the easiest dogs, she was a dream to train, they are very very itelligent and very very active so aslong as you give them plenty to think about then you should have no issues, we have never had anything chewed or destroyed in the house and they are one of the most people loving breeds.
Lexi suffers allergies so has some skin issues with rashes and things and does ahve a very senstive stomach.
The only reason for papers is to prove she isn't a pit bull type but i imagine crossed with a cocker I'm more likely to look like a pit than she is.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I hope Poppy will help to occupy you and help you through this sad time - as will the other two i'm sure.

It is terrible losing our best friends, don't know any human who has been so selfless as the many dogs i've owned, that's why it's so sad when they leave us. 

So sorry to hear of your loss, my heart goes out to you. xx

Run free at the bridge sweet girl, lots of new friendships to make now. xxx


----------



## P2011oppy (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for your kinds words. Only dog lovers can appreciate the pain of losing your loyal companion. Some people have said "but you have other dogs" !! They just don't get it and it is pointless trying to explain. I just wonder if fate brought Poppy to us. We had no intention of replacing Cale (pronounced Cally) when she died. We decided that we would always have just one dog (an older dog from a rescue centre). And then Poppy came into our lives, feels as if she has been with us forever. I have never known a dog climb as much. If you leave a chair out at the table she is on to it then on the table. I am so frightened she breaks (a leg etc) something. China is replaceable. She jumped on to the settee, then on to dresser, leaped on to the sideboard and sat on top of the fish tank - she is crazy. It was difficult trying to get to her without her getting excited. I could just picture the fish tank lid collapsing and poppy in with the fish. She stands like a staffy but has spaniel ears - so cute. She is not allowed her injections yet until her skin clears up so we are training her on the lead in the garden - she is doing quite well. She sits on command. She now retrieves the ball (probably more down to luck). To say what a bad start she had in life she is so trusting. 
I just keep thinking that in her 14.5 years, Cale never had a bad thing said or done to her, she knew nothing but love. Poppy from 5 weeks old to 10 weeks old suffered abuse and starvation. I will never understand how humans can be so cruel. Anyway, dreading the weekend without Cale.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss of Cale  may she run free over the rainbow bridge .


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Cale, never easy losing a loved companion.Take some comfort in that she was loved and lived to 14 which was fab  big hugs xx

Good luck with Poppy hope her skin improves soon and hope you have many years of fun together.:001_smile:


----------



## Jane Looker (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi
I have recently got a cocker spaniel/SBT cross for the Dog's Trust. I didn't know what he was when I got him...he looked just like a labrador puppy when I got him. they had his mother in the kennels who was a tan cocker but didn't know anything else about him. I have to admit that when people started saying he looked like a SBT I was a bit shocked. I knew only the negative about the breed. I have recently started training him with somebody from Canine Partners who confirmed his breed(s)!. 

I can only say that he is the most wonderful, kind, caring dog I have every had the good fortune to know. He has the most generous temperament and is always keen to please and a very quick learner. He really hasn't grown very much...have attached picture although this is a couple of months out of date...I think he was about 5 months old.

Hope you enjoy yours as much as I do!!

Sorry...don't seem to be able to attach photo at this stage but will keep trying!

Jane.


----------



## Lys (May 14, 2011)

My dog was a rescue (in the US). Though the shelter had listed her as a Beagle-mix, a DNA cheek swab test revealed she was Cocker-Staffie mix (with a dash of Boston thrown in for good measure). While not a pure cross, I thought I would post pics so you could get an idea of what your puppy may grow up to look like.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Lys said:


> My dog was a rescue (in the US). Though the shelter had listed her as a Beagle-mix, a DNA cheek swab test revealed she was Cocker-Staffie mix (with a dash of Boston thrown in for good measure). While not a pure cross, I thought I would post pics so you could get an idea of what your puppy may grow up to look like.


i may be wrong but i'm sure i've read those DNA tests are no good and when they have be resubmitted the same dog they come back with a different result  Sure looks like a beagle mix to me !!


----------



## rosemarie1625 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi , I have the most hansome cocker/staffy cross , 11mths old , as soft as a baby , and thinkd ha is one as well 
I have loads of pickies , just not sure how to upload them . 
He has the markings of a black and white cocker , but the. Coat of a staffy , people who don't know him always think he's a pointer cross , very few think he has staffie in him . He cries like staffies do , but has the bouncyness of the cocker . If someone can tell me how to upload the pickies I will , can u guess I love him lots


----------



## rosemarie1625 (Jun 13, 2011)

She looks great 
Your dog looks just like mine , just different colourings ,


----------



## rosemarie1625 (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/...11-picture44769-june11-my-stick-mummy.jpgthis is mt staffy x , he is arealy softy


----------



## rosemarie1625 (Jun 13, 2011)

hi, i have a sbt cross with a cocker his name is spot, he is looking more amd more like a cocker as hes growing , although most people thinlk he is a pointer cross. 
by the way poppy looks lovley, she has the wavy coat , im so jelous


----------



## Pirate (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi everyone, I was just googling Staffordshire Bull Terrier Cocker Spaniel and found this thread. Had to join as IU thought I was alone in owning one of these beutiful looking dogs.

This is our Trixie, owned her for 3 years now, and as with all others on here, she's a real softy.

Our 2 year old daughter adores her..


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Pirate said:


> Hi everyone, I was just googling Staffordshire Bull Terrier Cocker Spaniel and found this thread. Had to join as IU thought I was alone in owning one of these beutiful looking dogs.
> 
> This is our Trixie, owned her for 3 years now, and as with all others on here, she's a real softy.
> 
> Our 2 year old daughter adores her..


Trixie is gorgeous!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

sezra said:


> Trixie is gorgeous!


What a lovely looking dog, i would never have guessed there was cocker in there tho, all i can pick out now i know is the colour, she is gorgeous tho.


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Here are some pictures of a Springer/SBT cross girl. Should not be too different from the Cocker cross, maybe a bit bigger.
Deepest sympathy for your loss and all the best to the little pup.


----------



## rosemarie1625 (Jun 13, 2011)

she looks, just like our spotty , she is absoutly georgus


----------



## Pirate (Jun 21, 2011)

Our Trixie was a rescue dog (she'd been in the home for exactly 3 months - hence her name)

I can only make assumptions..and my best one is that either one of her parents , or possibly great grand-parents was the original 50/50 cross and the offspring have been mated with STBs ?? So Trixie is either a 25/75 or 12.5/87.5 cross??

Hope my maths is good on that....


----------



## Lys (May 14, 2011)

rosemarie1625 said:


> She looks great
> Your dog looks just like mine , just different colourings ,


What a cutie! Thank you for posting the link -- fun to see!


----------



## markked (May 18, 2012)

Just read youre posts. Sorry to hear about the loss of your dog.

I also have a working cocker spaniel/SBT called Milo. He's 14 months and is a little tearaway!! lol

I had him from 8 weeks old and he instantly settled in. He was very easy to house train and picked up basic skills very quickly.

Milo did tend to pull on the lead a lot and loves chasing after birds and the obligatory rolling in fox poo!!

The mix makes for a wonderful pet. He loves people and other dogs and is very good around children. They can be stubborn, very inquisitive but best of all he loves his cuddles and affection.

Best of luck. I have enclosed some pics.


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Cant wait to see pics..... what an interesting mix and well done for rescuing her!
I have a 19 month old staffie who has is currently doing her gold level good citizen scheme and she has been pretty easy to train.


----------



## Pet Cartoons (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi all.

I got myself a two year old yesterday from an owner who described him as staffi/cocker cross. He looks just like a miniature rotteweiler. He's gorgeous and the best trained, best temperament ever. I am already madly in love with him as are the rest of the family.

We said goodbye to our loyal thirteen yr old Labrador a few weeks ago and this new fella fills a massive hole.

I'll post some pics when I have some clear ones.

I was doubtful of his described breed hence I've been trying to find pics and after viewing those here I think he is as described staffi/cocker cross. He's super cute, his ears are quite long and floppy like a labrador puppy. Rottweiler type colouring and facial features and a lean muscular body quite like a Doberman. He's smallish.

I can't think of how he could be more perfect in terms of his demeanour, behaviour, character etc. 

He met my cats yesterday and this is the first time he's ever seen a cat. He was very well behaved just went fora sniff and now he's a bit scared of them as one wasn't so friendly when she met him. Hissing and getting all puffed up.

They'll settle down though as they're used to having a dog around and they both loved my Labrador.

I'm taking him to vets this week to be neutered, toe nails clipped, vaccinated, full MOT check up, microchipped and insured and I hope all is good in the hood!

Very happy new dog mommy here.


----------



## Judy Robertson (Jun 13, 2015)

P2011oppy said:


> Hi
> 
> Found this Forum whilst I was searching for information on Staffordshire Bull Terriers. My husband and I already have three beautiful cocker spaniels and we are now the proud owners of a 10 week old black cross cocker spaniel/SBT. We love all breeds of dog but to be fair have never considered a SBT. The reason Poppy (named by my grandson) came into our lives is because she was being cruelly treated on the street and my daughter removed her from her owner (who was only interested in getting his lead and collar back). He said the dog was bad - it bites and messes everywhere - mmm!! Anyway, we took her straight to the vets as she had bald parts on her body, an eye infection, the "runs" and needed worming. When all these are cleared up then the vet will administer injections. I have a friend who is involved in a local rehoming centre and she said that they are lovely family dogs - just a lot of bad press out there. Any tips on training? My cockers were very easy to train. Anyone out there with a cross spaniel/SBT? Would love to see pictures of how she is going to look. She has spaniel ears but the stance of a SBT. I have read articles saying that if you want to home a cross SBT then you should have paperwork - why is that? No way am I going to find out anything about her background - not even her birthday. The vet thinks she was born around the end of December so she is having a special day as her birthday - Christmas!


We have a SBT x cocker spaniel and she is the best dog we have ever had, training her is brilliant she is so pleasing  Skye is 1 year old 


Horse and Hound said:


> Awwww well done you!
> 
> Can I just say we recently rehomed a now 20 week old staff x godknowswhat from a local rescue centre. There are no papers we have, nothing at all about him as the rescue don't know his back ground.
> 
> ...


We have a SBT x cocker spaniel called Skye, she is 1 year old


----------



## ZumaPup (Jun 17, 2016)

We just discovered our "beagle mix" is a cocker spaniel/SBT mix! He is 6 now


----------



## Cal and his dogys (Jul 30, 2017)

P2011oppy said:


> Hi
> 
> Found this Forum whilst I was searching for information on Staffordshire Bull Terriers. My husband and I already have three beautiful cocker spaniels and we are now the proud owners of a 10 week old black cross cocker spaniel/SBT. We love all breeds of dog but to be fair have never considered a SBT. The reason Poppy (named by my grandson) came into our lives is because she was being cruelly treated on the street and my daughter removed her from her owner (who was only interested in getting his lead and collar back). He said the dog was bad - it bites and messes everywhere - mmm!! Anyway, we took her straight to the vets as she had bald parts on her body, an eye infection, the "runs" and needed worming. When all these are cleared up then the vet will administer injections. I have a friend who is involved in a local rehoming centre and she said that they are lovely family dogs - just a lot of bad press out there. Any tips on training? My cockers were very easy to train. Anyone out there with a cross spaniel/SBT? Would love to see pictures of how she is going to look. She has spaniel ears but the stance of a SBT. I have read articles saying that if you want to home a cross SBT then you should have paperwork - why is that? No way am I going to find out anything about her background - not even her birthday. The vet thinks she was born around the end of December so she is having a special day as her birthday - Christmas!





P2011oppy said:


> Hi
> 
> Found this Forum whilst I was searching for information on Staffordshire Bull Terriers. My husband and I already have three beautiful cocker spaniels and we are now the proud owners of a 10 week old black cross cocker spaniel/SBT. We love all breeds of dog but to be fair have never considered a SBT. The reason Poppy (named by my grandson) came into our lives is because she was being cruelly treated on the street and my daughter removed her from her owner (who was only interested in getting his lead and collar back). He said the dog was bad - it bites and messes everywhere - mmm!! Anyway, we took her straight to the vets as she had bald parts on her body, an eye infection, the "runs" and needed worming. When all these are cleared up then the vet will administer injections. I have a friend who is involved in a local rehoming centre and she said that they are lovely family dogs - just a lot of bad press out there. Any tips on training? My cockers were very easy to train. Anyone out there with a cross spaniel/SBT? Would love to see pictures of how she is going to look. She has spaniel ears but the stance of a SBT. I have read articles saying that if you want to home a cross SBT then you should have paperwork - why is that? No way am I going to find out anything about her background - not even her birthday. The vet thinks she was born around the end of December so she is having a special day as her birthday - Christmas!


----------



## Cal and his dogys (Jul 30, 2017)

I have a staff cross spaniel max 18 month now and he is lovely with children and dogs was easy to train and is just a really amazing dog ps my bitch staffy Tash has just had a litter of 9 with max hopefully there just as amazing as there may and dad don't worry it's an amazing cross from what I have found from max


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Cal and his dogys said:


> I have a staff cross spaniel max 18 month now and he is lovely with children and dogs was easy to train and is just a really amazing dog ps my bitch staffy Tash has just had a litter of 9 with max hopefully there just as amazing as there may and dad don't worry it's an amazing cross from what I have found from max


Gosh I hope you find good homes for them, the market is already overflowing with Staffie crosses that are being put down daily due to lack of homes, plus your male being used at stud at only 18 months old


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Gosh I hope you find good homes for them, the market is already overflowing with Staffie crosses that are being put down daily due to lack of homes, plus your male being used at stud at only 18 months old


My thoughts entirely. Like the World is short of more Staffie crosses! 

My heart bleeds for the thousands of dogs being destroyed every day for want of a good home.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Cal and his dogys said:


> I have a staff cross spaniel max 18 month now and he is lovely with children and dogs was easy to train and is just a really amazing dog ps my bitch staffy Tash has just had a litter of 9 with max hopefully there just as amazing as there may and dad don't worry it's an amazing cross from what I have found from max


I'm sure you love your dogs and they are great, but why would you allow them to mate?


----------



## Cal and his dogys (Jul 30, 2017)

labradrk said:


> Gosh I hope you find good homes for them, the market is already overflowing with Staffie crosses that are being put down daily due to lack of homes, plus your male being used at stud at only 18 months old


Thanks for your advice that was not needed as the whole point in my post was to tell some one what there dog would look like and all 9 pups have homes in place for when they become of age already. I did not stud my pup it was an accident which I did try to prevent but as every one is healthy I'm happy with the outcome. Next time don't feel the need to share your opinion when it was not even the same subject


----------



## Cal and his dogys (Jul 30, 2017)

SpicyBulldog said:


> I'm sure you love your dogs and they are great, but why would you allow them to mate?


They sleep together on a night time and she came into heat straight away there was no warning or signs. As soon as we realised max stayed at a friend's for the duration of her being in heat. No need for all the negativity!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2017)

Cal and his dogys said:


> the whole point in my post was to tell some one what there dog would look like


It was?
Huh... Nothing in your post describes what this cross looks like:


Cal and his dogys said:


> I have a staff cross spaniel max 18 month now and he is lovely with children and dogs was easy to train and is just a really amazing dog ps my bitch staffy Tash has just had a litter of 9 with max hopefully there just as amazing as there may and dad don't worry it's an amazing cross from what I have found from max


Besides, you can't really say what a cross is going to look like anyway. Even within each litter there won't be any kind of uniformity. Some may look more like spaniels, some may look more like staffies, some may look like a mix of the two.



Cal and his dogys said:


> They sleep together on a night time and she came into heat straight away there was no warning or signs. As soon as we realised max stayed at a friend's for the duration of her being in heat. No need for all the negativity!!!


She would not have gotten pregnant if she had mated on the first few days of her heat. 
Why not just get your dogs neutered?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Cal and his dogys said:


> Thanks for your advice that was not needed as the whole point in my post was to tell some one what there dog would look like and all 9 pups have homes in place for when they become of age already. I did not stud my pup it was an accident which I did try to prevent but as every one is healthy I'm happy with the outcome. Next time don't feel the need to share your opinion when it was not even the same subject


Well that's great that they have homes, you have been very lucky if that is the case. Hopefully your dogs will be spayed and neutered now so that can never happen again. You of course won't know if the puppies are happy or healthy long term given that presumably neither your bitch or your male had any heath tests


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Cal and his dogys said:


> They sleep together on a night time and she came into heat straight away there was no warning or signs. As soon as we realised max stayed at a friend's for the duration of her being in heat. No need for all the negativity!!!


There must have been signs your bitch was in season but unfortunately, you appear to have missed them.

Your male must have been showing interest in her to an increasing degree. A male does not go from nothing to mating a bitch overnight.

It's great that you have homes lined up for all nine pups, but, if it were me, I would make it clear to anyone who takes a pup that, if circumstances change at any point and they are not able to keep it, the pup must come back to you.

Statistics show that, out of nine cross bred Staffy pups, some of them will end up in rescue.


----------



## Lee haslam (Feb 21, 2020)

We have a 4 month old staffie X Cocker spaniel.hes a great dog,and is a very quick learner,and aims to please.already he's house trained,and he's great on his for now,small walks.


----------

